

Adobe Wants to Kill Your Desktop - walterbell
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3044388/adobe-wants-to-kill-your-desktop

======
DigitalSea
> This year, Adobe will launch multitasking tools on mobile that might enable
> you to work faster than you would on a desktop

No offence to Adobe because they are obviously more than capable of producing
great tools, but I seriously doubt they'll be able to achieve near native
desktop performance with a mobile version of Photoshop, Illustrator or any
other tool for a very very long time.

The headline is a bit sensationalist (well, a lot). Adobe didn't say they were
killing or want to kill their desktop variants, but it makes sense they are
going down the web path in their thinking.

I think what this comes down to is the fact that even with Creative Cloud,
Adobe struggle in the face of piracy. Look on The Pirate Bay or Kickass
Torrents, Adobe software is some of the most pirated software around even the
CC variants. Moving to a web application would mean it would be impossible for
people to pirate your software because they would need an account to use it,
etc. Not being downloadable means bypassing any anti-piracy implementation
would be next to impossible.

A move to web only might happen one day, but I don't agree that the
performance is quite there for an application on the scale of Photoshop to
achieve desktop-like performance. Not to mention the questions about how and
if this would work offline, etc. Adobe Comp is a great tool for simple needs,
but for the power user and professional not-so-much.

These days I find myself using Bohemian Coding's Sketch than I do Photoshop. I
think killing off Fireworks without a viable replacement was a big mistake on
Adobe's part. I still use Fireworks CS6 on my PC and Sketch when I am on my
Mac.

------
mreiland
> This year, Adobe will launch multitasking tools on mobile that might enable
> you to work faster than you would on a desktop.

bullshit.

nothing more to say.

